# If your stack doesnt look like this...



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

...you did it wrong...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Puple primer....Pass


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Purple primer...required


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks good from the hardware store. I love the traps below the floor. More purple primer please. No need to be cheap.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will the test tee be serving as a cleanout?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Will the test tee be serving as a cleanout?


if needed, but there is a yard vent for sewer cleaning, so it's unlikely that it will ever see cable.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Indie said:


> Looks good from the hardware store. I love the traps below the floor. More purple primer please. No need to be cheap.


With the abundance of sarcasm found in these forums, I'm not sure how I should feel about your comment...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> With the abundance of sarcasm found in these forums, I'm not sure how I should feel about your comment...


I would be offended and amused at the same time. It was all meant for sarcasm and jest. 

Codes are different as are methods. You ever see pics of my stuff, I am hardly one to criticize. :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You did it wrong. This is terrible plumbing


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Did you drill a hole in the 3" cross for the 2"?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Did you drill a hole in the 3" cross for the 2"?


I was thinking the same, I've never seen a fitting like that before


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I was thinking the same, I've never seen a fitting like that before


Just couldn't bring yourself to be the first to ask....:no:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Seriously? It's a 3" sanitary cross with a 2" side inlet. How would you guys pipe it?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> Seriously? It's a 3" sanitary cross with a 2" side inlet. How would you guys pipe it?


Ah Steve, now that question is a real rubber meets road kinda one. The trouble is, many want to comment on how to do-it, but only a few are brave enough to actually post pictures of their work. I say kudos to you for having the brass to do it. Always be prepared for the worst when you post pictures on a open forum. You betters will let you know what you've done wrong. :laughing:

Let me find something to put up to make you feel better. Found this gem catching a snake job last Saturday. I could not get a better pic.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> Ah Steve, now that question is a real rubber meets road kinda one. The trouble is, many want to comment on how to do-it, but only a few are brave enough to actually post pictures of their work. I say kudos to you for having the brass to do it. Always be prepared for the worst when you post pictures on a open forum. You betters will let you know what you've done wrong. :laughing:
> 
> Let me find something to put up to make you feel better. Found this gem catching a snake job last Saturday. I could not get a better pic.


Is that cell core? It's missing a studor :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Indie said:


> Ah Steve, now that question is a real rubber meets road kinda one. The trouble is, many want to comment on how to do-it, but only a few are brave enough to actually post pictures of their work. I say kudos to you for having the brass to do it. Always be prepared for the worst when you post pictures on a open forum. You betters will let you know what you've done wrong. :laughing:
> 
> Let me find something to put up to make you feel better. Found this gem catching a snake job last Saturday. I could not get a better pic.


No purple primer....Fail.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is a little more of that hackticy.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys are terrible. Don't you know how to plumb!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The real E.P. said:


> You guys are terrible. Don't you know how to plumb!!!


Clearly NO!!!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Still curious how my stack could have been done any "righter". I'm standing by
My work...and my cardinals who are about to be 2 games up!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> Still curious how my stack could have been done any "righter". I'm standing by
> My work...*and my cardinals who are about to be 2 games up!!*


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

...oops...oh well at least I can still boast about my superb work.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> Still curious how my stack could have been done any "righter". I'm standing by
> My work...and my cardinals who are about to be 2 games up!!


 


Cincinnati Reds Fan here... I'm sure that mends well with the St. Louis Cardinals.



No tapped fittings allowed here in the state of Kentucky, and traps have to stay within allocated distances from opening of drain. 


Did you vent those fixtures? I couldn't see the tees after the trap to confirm that.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> ...oops...oh well at least I can still boast about my superb work.


No doubt. 

BTW, around these parts they don't care for side inlet fittings except for a wisconsin.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> No tapped fittings
> Did you vent those fixtures? I couldn't see the tees after the trap to confirm that.


fittings aren't tapped. And the developed lengths are well under max


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> fittings aren't tapped. And the developed lengths are well under max


it looks as though there are two trap arms tying together before reaching a vent


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Still curious how my stack could have been done any "righter". I'm standing by
> My work...and my cardinals who are about to be 2 games up!!


I don't see a problem with your work!!! But not so sure about your baseball team pic!!!! On to game three we go!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> Here is a little more of that hackticy.


That's some beutiful work right there.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks good. I was a plumber in St. Louis for 10 years. But that was 10 years ago. The only thing I can see that would have been a code violation 10 years ago is, only one fixture allowed to dump into a side inlet. And the double wye is only allowed in the vertical position, not in a horizontal as you have it. But that was Millaway talking not the codebook.


----------

